# errors during the boot



## vince66 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello guys,

this evening, booting from my FreeBSD USB stick I've seen a sequence of error messages during the boot phase.
At the end of the boot I've freezed them in a file (dmesg | grep Error | tee error_file.txt).

Please, can you help me to understand something ?
What's the meaning ?


```
ACPI Error: [\134_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.LVL0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psargs-503)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.THRM.GPIR] (Node 0xfffff80003afef40), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.THRM.ISTT] (Node 0xfffff80003afee40), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.THRM.FTTF] (Node 0xfffff80003aff200), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.THRM._CRT] (Node 0xfffff80003aff140), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)

ACPI Error: [\134_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.LVL0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psargs-503)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.THRM.GPIR] (Node 0xfffff80003afef40)uhub2: , AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.THRM.ISTT] (Node 0xfffff80003afee40), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)

ACPI Error: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
<Realtek ALC233 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)>ACPI Error:  at nid Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.THRM._CRT] (Node 0xfffff80003aff140)20, AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)
```


Thanks in advance.


----------



## kpa (Sep 17, 2018)

In short, buggy ACPI BIOS implementation. To get that fixed you either look for a BIOS update for your computer or if that's not possible you submit a PR for the developers to come up with a fix or a workaround.


----------



## vince66 (Sep 17, 2018)

kpa said:


> buggy ACPI BIOS implementation


Instantly?
Without a reason?

It is about my laptop: does FreeBSD notice that the BIOS has a bug and advice me that needs to be updated ?

QUESTION: could it be due to a decrease power activity of the battery?




kpa said:


> PR


Ok I'll try with PR. It's the first time for me.

Thanks very much.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2018)

vince66 said:


> does FreeBSD notice that the BIOS has a bug and advice me that needs to be updated ?


Probably not. FreeBSD simply uses ACPI to enumerate hardware for example. If this interaction fails for whatever reason you might get error messages like these. 



vince66 said:


> could it be due to a decrease power activity of the battery?


It could be caused by a number of conditions or maybe even a specific combination of factors.


----------

